# What about Marina Rebeka ?



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I want to break free from my cowardly silence :-D . I like Marina Rebeka. I understand a lot of people on this forum do not like contemporary singers. What puzzles me more is, that my facebook is kind of silent on her too, neither hate her like Netrebko, nor adore her. Except of us fans on her profile, obviously. She is both physically beautiful and her voice covers a wide range of tones. What's the matter ?


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood (4 mo ago)

To me she stands out from her peers for two main reasons; the choice to leave a major label and start her own, and (so far) carefully picking repertoire that best suits her voice.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Otis B. Driftwood said:


> ... carefully picking repertoire that best suits her voice.


I am an amateur and don't know what suits her voice, never thought about it that way. But I am very focused on bel canto lately and ignore her other stuff. 

As for acting, to me, she is an icy queen, whom somebody dared to hurt, which was _very, very unwise_, and they will regret it, either in this world or in the afterlife . For this reason, the idea of her as Madama Butterfly turns me off. It happened, but I am temporarily not interested in that opera, so fine with me.

What are the common characteristics of the roles which suit her voice, in your opinion ?


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood (4 mo ago)

BBSVK said:


> What are the common characteristics of the roles which suit her voice, in your opinion ?


In some ways her career reminds me of Anna Netrebko when she first started, singing light roles (Bellini, Donizetti). Then she decided to go into heavier territory (Verdi, Wagner) and from my perspective that was a mistake.


----------



## ALT (Mar 1, 2021)

If I were a singer and if I owned my own record label, naturally I would grant myself a recording contract, position myself as its reigning primadonna, and record/document myself in any role that suited my heart’s content.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I've never heard her live and only heard a couple of YouTube arias. I can't remember what I thought now, but I wasn't wanting to listen further. Perhaps if I ever see her live will change that.

N.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

ALT said:


> If I were a singer and if I owned my own record label, naturally I would grant myself a recording contract, position myself as its primadonna, and record/document myself in any role that suits my heart’s content.


Shouldn't every singer do it ? Wouldn't it be a better world ? Just imagine if Callas did it.

Obviously, the singer has to be at least reasonably good, to get back the money invested into the procedure, and to persuade other good singers to join, if the complete opera is recorded.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

The Conte said:


> Perhaps if I ever see her live will change that.
> N.


I never saw her live. It's not what made me her fan. 

I like the fact that she can produce the deep tones. I never noticed before, that this passage exists in Maria Stuarda at all. 



(But my scope is limited, I own Stuarda with Joan Sutherland only)

Furthermore, I like the idea of a good looking Norma and she is one - a shallow reason as hell, I know. I also like her singing it, except the Casta Diva in G major was a bad idea.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Now, I feel that writing this is probably suicidal. But be it. I used to listen to a vinyl with Mirella Freni, and the aria from Rossini's "Guglielmo Tell" was there. It did not interest me and I always waited for it to be over. I fell in love with this aria only after seeing this: 




Again, the reasons might be quite superficial - French rather than Italian, understanding the situation thanks to the subtitles, pretty face... Furthermore, the timing was different - Freni was heard around my puberty and during the obsession by Puccini, while now Bellini reigns. And, also, I didn't do much comparison listening for this aria before or after finding the version with Marina Rebeka. I checked Callas, but that was kind of dramatic where it needn't be, possibly legitimate, she might be really scared by the darkness of the forest... But I like the idea of a young woman with a justified hope that her love will be reciprocated.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Unlike in the previous examples, in the case of Norma, I did _a lot_ of comparison listening / watching, and Marina Rebeka is still among my favourites.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Whether it's Maria Stuarda or Guillaume Tell, listen to Caballe.

N.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

The Conte said:


> Whether it's Maria Stuarda or Guillaume Tell, listen to Caballe.
> 
> N.


Caballe vs. Mathilde in Guillaume Tell - beautiful, but completely different.

What I appreciated above is if Mathilde sounds like Tatiana, who is not going to be refused.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

The Conte said:


> Whether it's Maria Stuarda or Guillaume Tell, listen to Caballe.
> 
> N.


It's a good advice. Nobody in this world loves Montserrat so much as I do. But she has stopped working a time ago, and a need for live performances remains.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

ColdGenius said:


> It's a good advice. Nobody in this world loves Montserrat so much as I do. But she has stopped working a time ago, and a need for live performances remains.


That too. 
But in the specific case of Mathilde, it is not my main reason.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I just watched some of her stuff on Youtube and was impressed. I put her in a couple of contests. Sutherland and Callas are in no danger, but she appears to be a very viable Norma for today and there are so few who that could be said about. From what I heard it is like most voices today and somewhat generic, but very beautiful and able to handle the difficulties of bel canto operas.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

To me she doesn't sound that generic. But I am glad to have at least a "somewhat" ally in you


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BBSVK said:


> To me she doesn't sound that generic. But I am glad to have at least a "somewhat" ally in you


She's really quite good in the contest arias I have her in and many in the group may not be overly familiar with her so she will be considered with her excellent competitors so she may win some new fans. We'll see😇


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I had a chance to hear her live as Anna Bolena, but finally chose another destination for a vacation, with other theaters. According to videos she's an interesting singer. To become captivated by her, I think, one needs a live performance or listen to her recordings more, especially in not mainstream repertoire.


----------

